

Embedded Database Engine Written in Python - max0563
https://github.com/Max00355/LanderDB

======
kkowalczyk
Yet another project that lands at HN because people don't bother to look at
what it actually does.

It's 44 lines of Python code.

An "insert" is implemented by loading the whole "database", in json format,
into memory, adding an element and writing the whole thing back to a file.

It's not a database, it's 30 min coding exercise by a Python beginner.

Also, inexcusable self-promotion by max0563 (this is his 7th submission of a
toy python program of his, with grandiose names like "NoSQL database engine in
Python" or "Dropbox clone in Python" but whose implementation boils down to
few lines of code).

~~~
wslh
I think that the HN community also deserves references to high quality
existing software that is not promoted because the community around them is
surely busy building new stuff. I recommend <http://www.garret.ru/dybase.html>
an excellent Python embedded database from a guy who did a lot of embedded
databases.

------
andycjw
HN should have some way to downvote submission like this

